# New Autonimo discount



## littlejools (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, I have recently decided to become autonimo and have been advised that the Spanish government have further reduced the introductory rate for female autonimos under the age of 30 to 50euro for the first 6 months, then it rises up to 180euro until I am 35, then to 250 after that. I cannot, however, get my local social security office to sign me up for this as they say they know anything about it. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get this started as I have a feeling the social security office is just being lazy and can't be bothered to find the new form. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

littlejools said:


> Hi, I have recently decided to become autonimo and have been advised that the Spanish government have further reduced the introductory rate for female autonimos under the age of 30 to 50euro for the first 6 months, then it rises up to 180euro until I am 35, then to 250 after that. I cannot, however, get my local social security office to sign me up for this as they say they know anything about it. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get this started as I have a feeling the social security office is just being lazy and can't be bothered to find the new form. Thanks


interesting - wish I was young enough!!


where did you get the info from - point them in that direction....


----------



## littlejools (Jun 7, 2012)

I got the information from my spanish accountant who then could not get them to file my application on the reduced rate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

littlejools said:


> I got the information from my spanish accountant who then could not get them to file my application on the reduced rate.


the accountant must have got the info from somewhere official - could s/he not give them a copy?


----------



## littlejools (Jun 7, 2012)

He got the information from the government in some sort of memo but my experience so far of Spanish admin is that if it's a little difficult then they usually try to fob you off. He says he tried but they wouldn't help, so it could be both of them being lazy or it could be that he is correct and they haven't got the forms yet. I was wondering if anyone on here has managed to apply successfully yet.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I would also be interested to see the source as I'm under 30 and recently registered autonomo. I don't know if it's only for brand new autonomos though...!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I would also be interested to see the source as I'm under 30 and recently registered autonomo. I don't know if it's only for brand new autonomos though...!


Only brand new autónomos, but you could still ask about it...

Here's the info - not easy to find it. I's print it out, in colour if possible so that they see it's real, and with the correct webpage address on it.
http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/142496.pdf


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only brand new autónomos, but you could still ask about it...
> 
> Here's the info - not easy to find it. I's print it out, in colour if possible so that they see it's real, and with the correct webpage address on it.
> http://www.seg-social.es/prdi00/groups/public/documents/binario/142496.pdf


Thank you  Is it the second line I need? That is an amazing difference and would really help me, but don't think I'd qualify now - registered in Jan... Will ask anyway though!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you  Is it the second line I need? That is an amazing difference and would really help me, but don't think I'd qualify now - registered in Jan... Will ask anyway though!


I think so...

I don't think you qualify either, but you never know and I'd certainly go asap to ask


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think so...
> 
> I don't think you qualify either, but you never know and I'd certainly go asap to ask


I will definitely do that! Littlejools let us know how you get on


----------



## littlejools (Jun 7, 2012)

Well at the moment my accountant wants 180euros which is the old discounted rate and I have no idea when I am going to be able to get the new rate. I am worried that if I register now I will be considered a previous applicant and then won't qualify. Anyway, unless someone on here comes up with an alternative I will just have to wait I think as I don't want to get stuck paying more when I shouldn't be.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

littlejools said:


> Well at the moment my accountant wants 180euros which is the old discounted rate and I have no idea when I am going to be able to get the new rate. I am worried that if I register now I will be considered a previous applicant and then won't qualify. Anyway, unless someone on here comes up with an alternative I will just have to wait I think as I don't want to get stuck paying more when I shouldn't be.


To sign on to be an autónomo you have to go to the tax offices (hacienda) and the Social Security offices - or your designated person does. This accountant doesn't seem to be doing a very good job to be honest. I'd go to a "gestor" and contract the one that says s/he knows about the new legislation, or go with the information from the link directly to the Soc Sec offices.


----------

